# Christianity’s Higher Attitude



## MW (Dec 24, 2010)

"Let the priests of another faith ply their prudential expedients, and look so wise and so wary in the execution of them. But Christianity stands in a higher and a firmer attitude. The defensive armour of a shrinking or timid policy does not suit her. Her’s is the naked majesty of truth, and with all the grandeur of age, but with none of its infirmities, has she come down to us; and gathered new strength from the battles she has won in the many controversies of many generations. With such a religion as this, there is nothing to hide, all should be above boards; and the broadest light of day should be made fully and freely to circulate throughout all her secrecies. But secrets she has none. To her belongs the frankness and the simplicity of conscious greatness; and whether she has to contend with the pride of philosophy, or stand in fronted opposition to the prejudices of the multitude, she does it upon her own strength, and spurns all the props, and all the auxiliaries of superstition away from her." – Thomas Chalmers.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 24, 2010)

Amen. 

Providentially, I was thinking long about Hebrews 1:2 this evening. [God] "hath in these last days spoken unto us by his Son, whom he hath appointed heir of all things, by whom also he made the worlds;"

Jesus Christ the Creator. Jesus Christ the revealer. Jesus Christ the final and complete authority. This is the ground of our faith and our religion. It does not need any thing else because all things belong to the heir of all things who is the Author of our Faith.


----------



## Iconoclast (Dec 25, 2010)

armourbearer said:


> "Let the priests of another faith ply their prudential expedients, and look so wise and so wary in the execution of them. But Christianity stands in a higher and a firmer attitude. The defensive armour of a shrinking or timid policy does not suit her. Her’s is the naked majesty of truth, and with all the grandeur of age, but with none of its infirmities, has she come down to us; and gathered new strength from the battles she has won in the many controversies of many generations. With such a religion as this, there is nothing to hide, all should be above boards; and the broadest light of day should be made fully and freely to circulate throughout all her secrecies. But secrets she has none. To her belongs the frankness and the simplicity of conscious greatness; and whether she has to contend with the pride of philosophy, or stand in fronted opposition to the prejudices of the multitude, she does it upon her own strength, and spurns all the props, and all the auxiliaries of superstition away from her." – Thomas Chalmers.


 
Was Thomas Chalmers contrasting the supreme majesty of the Lord Jesus Christ and His body, with the false Roman system which with all its external pomp and ceremonies,mysteries,and vain superstitions which in reality only serve to obscure the pure objective truth which as Vic has pointed out has been openly and completely revealed in our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ? Or was something else in mind when he wrote this?


----------



## MW (Dec 25, 2010)

Iconoclast said:


> Or was something else in mind when he wrote this?


 
He was dealing with the evidences of Christianity and showing how the apologist doesn't need to cower under a sense of inadequacy. Other religions might need to hide under superstition but Christianity stands the test of the closest scrutiny.


----------



## Iconoclast (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay, that helped me see it clearer. Thank You.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 25, 2010)

armourbearer said:


> Iconoclast said:
> 
> 
> > Or was something else in mind when he wrote this?
> ...


 

You could have fooled most of the people most of the time after reading the first line. Why Anthony even asked I am am truly amazed. "Let the priests of another faith ply their prudential expedients, and look so wise and so wary in the execution of them. "


----------

